# Top 10 strongest European currencies if Euro breaks up.



## galleryman (28 Dec 2011)

If 
1 - you wanted to hold deposits in Euro outside of Ireland, and 
2 - your primary concern was holding the strongest possible currency in the event of a Euro breakup and not deposit interest,

How would you rank the likely top 10 strongest currencies in Europe following a breakup of the Euro?


----------



## Chris (3 Jan 2012)

Not sure about the order, but the following would be classified as strong currencies: AUS, NOK, CAD, NOK, CHF, SEK, NZD


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jan 2012)

Discussed in another thread.


----------

